# Qashqai air con



## Stanley2019 (6 mo ago)

Hi when my air con is switched on my radiator fan cuts in and out ( on & off)
Is this normal behaviour or is the rad fan controll unit faulty 
If so can any one explain we’re it is located 
Oh 1.5 dci 2011 climate


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

We don't have any documentation for early Qashqais or DCi's here in the 'States, but on a cycling-clutch type A/C system, the fan turning on and off with the A/C Compressor is normal. If your compressor only has a single electrical connector for the clutch, then it's a cycling-clutch type and your system is probably working normally. If it has a second electrical connector toward the rear of the compressor body, then it's a swash-plate type and the fans should run constantly at low speed when the A/C is on, so that would mean a problem.


----------



## kristofer (3 mo ago)

These problems are usually caused by accidents and channel congestion


----------

